# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Tonya Knight

## Feth

Αλλη μια αμερικανιδα Bodybuilder που θεωρουνταν top στην εποχη της, γεννημενη στις 24 μαρτιου το 1966 με υψος 1,76 και 70 κιλά.
Η Tonya κατηγορηθηκε απο την IFBB οτι εβαλε καποια αλλη να περάσει το τεστ ουρων που της ζητηθηκε να περάσει λιγο απο το Ms.Olympia του 1988, το Νοεμβριο του 1989 , την απεκλεισαν για 2 έτη , της αφαιρεθηκε ο τίτλος "Ms. International 1989" και της ζητηθηκε να επιστραφει το χρηματικο ποσο των 12.000 δολαρριων απο το Ms.Olympia 1988 καθώς και του Ms.International 1989. Μετα απο αυτό το σκανδαλο επιστρέφει το 1991 με 2-3 συμμετοχές οπου λιγο αργοτερα την ιδια χρονια αποσυρθηκε.


Αγώνες και Διακρίσεις:




> 1984 NPC USA Championship - 11th (LHW)
> 1985 NPC USA Championship - 6th (HW)
> 1986 NPC USA Championship - 4th (HW)
> 1988 Pro World Championship - 5th
> 1988 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 4th (later disqualified)
> 1989 Ms. International - 1st (later disqualified)
> 1991 IFBB Grand Prix Italy - 1st
> 1991 Ms. International - 1st
> 1992 Ms. International - 6th
> 1993 Jan Tana Classic - 3rd


Φωτογραφικο Υλικο:

----------


## goldenera

Πρωτοπόρος για την εποχή της, μια από τις καλύτερες αθλήτριες που έχει αναδείξει το άθλημα, με πολλά εξώφυλλα και συμετοχή στην σειρά american cladiators. Μια εποχή όπου η γυναικεία σωματοδόμηση διατηρούσε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη θυληκότητα χωρίς ιδιαίτερες υπερβολές.

----------

